# roval wheels



## velophilo (Dec 20, 2006)

is specialized making their own wheels or is someone else making the hubs and rims? are there any plans for mtb wheels?


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

velophilo said:


> is specialized making their own wheels or is someone else making the hubs and rims? are there any plans for mtb wheels?


Well, other than for some of the high end S-Works frames, Specialized has never had the manufacturing facilities to manufacture anything (including hubs, rims, cranks, tires, etc.). They have either contracted for the manufacture of components, or re-branded already existing components. So, it is nearly a certitude that another company is manufacturing their hubs and rims. The hub is unique, but it is possible that the rim is re-branded. Since most Specialized branded goods are sourced from Asia, it is also a near certitude that the wheels are made in Asia also.


----------



## Mr.Knowitall (Apr 6, 2006)

Mark McM,

Specialized out-sources manufacturing for several parts involving the Roval wheel line (DT Swiss spokes), but the carbon rims are USA built.


----------



## velophilo (Dec 20, 2006)

I heard somewhere in this forum that the high end hubs were dt swiss. does anyone know for sure. and how far down the line do they go, if they are dt swiss?
cheers


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm getting the fusee stars (black w/alum rims & star hubs) monday, I'll look for rebranding and take some macro pics


----------



## velophilo (Dec 20, 2006)

sweet. i'd love to hear your impressions of the ride.
cheers


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

Mr.Knowitall said:


> Specialized out-sources manufacturing for several parts involving the Roval wheel line (DT Swiss spokes), but the carbon rims are USA built.


When you say that the rim is USA built, do you mean that it is built by Specialized - or that it is out-sourced from a manufacturer in the USA?


----------



## Mr.Knowitall (Apr 6, 2006)

out-sourced from US... Reynolds.


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

got the fusee star wheels and sworks tires today for my 07 tarmac comp.

HOLY crap they look cool.

i'll be riding them tomorrow, so impressions from that will be out soon, but they are exactly as claimed 980g rear and 800g front. the free-hub is near silent.

they came perfectly true and the wheelbag is very nice. the skewers are titanium and 45/48g front/rear.

They seem very stiff riding them around the shop as far as power transfer. The spokes are under some good tension, and more even drive / non drive with the less offset rear.

macro pics later this week.


----------



## velophilo (Dec 20, 2006)

have you had a chance to ride on the new wheels yet? let us know how they are.
cheers
p.s. it looks like you've posted pics, but they're not showing up. repost if you find it convenient please.


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

the wheels are the fastest smoothest rolling wheels i've ever ridden. my racing buddy whose been racing for 4 years and working at bike shops for 4 years says they are the fastest wheels he's ever ridden. He has even had kserium sl tubulars (if they never made those i just didn't remember right).

They are faster than anything i've ridden, and the power response is incredible, the rear is so stiff.

lateral flex is not an issue, the rims don't rub on my brakes ever. The fit and finish is wonderful, I especially like the nice wheelbag they came in, its nicer than the SUN one I was using before.

The massive hubs are not a problem in a cross-wind, in INDIANA we have some nasty winds with all of the corn fields that are still not growing.

I've ridden
Bontrager select
Spinergy
Axium
DuraAce 7800 / Mavic OpenPro

The only wheel of those i've ridden that compares was the DA/Mavic I built with 1x non-drive and 3x drive. Its just one of those wheels that when you start pedaling from coasting you can feel the hub engage so solidly in the bottom of your foot.

They have 280 miles on them so far and are still perfectly true, this includes last weekend's Michigan State collegiate race that was 5 mile loops with 1.25 miles of DIRT ROAD with RUTS and WASHBOARDS!!

and they're still true, I even put them on my stand to true them and they didn't need it.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad you like your wheels. I went into my LBS looking for TT wheels and the manager handed me a pair of Roval Fusees. I thought he was nuts, but he swears these offer the aero advantages of a traditional deep-rim TT wheelset, but with rotational weight savings. The star hub is aerodynamic and heavy, while the rim is light. 

I would like to see any data on this. I looked on the Specialized site but did not find any. I'd be curious to know how the Rovals compare in terms of aerodynamic drag and moment of inertia vs. other deep-rim wheels in this price range. Anyone?


----------



## Rob01 (Oct 13, 2003)

Specialized claims that these wheels are more aerodynamic than their 3spoke wheel (still licensed and produced by HED). Less cross-wind problems. I'm looking at purchasing a new Tarmac or Rubaix SL, and am trying to decide if these wheels are worth the price. (Man, are they expensive)


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I actually called Specialized five days ago to see if they had any data to back up these claims. I've been playing phone tag with a guy in customer "service" ever since. Maybe I'll call HED. The carbon wheels are insanely priced. I can get the alum version for about $650.


----------



## Rob01 (Oct 13, 2003)

You can find new ones on ebay for around $1700-$2000. I find it interesting that so many guys are taking these wheels off of their Tarmacs and selling them after one ride. I'm thinking I'm going to be ordering my bike without these wheels.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I finally heard back from Specialized. They could not give me any aerodynamic numbers. They said the Rovals are not quite as aerodymanic as their old carbon tri-spoke wheel. They pointed out that, in fact, the Specialized TT bikes are spec'd with Zipp wheels. By the way, they use Reynolds rims on the carbon Rovals.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm sorry........they are the fugliestwheels I have ever seen.....

To each their own.

Len


----------

